# Mainboard Piept nicht ...



## Musikfreak (5. Juli 2012)

Hi

Ich hab nun meine neue Wasserkühlung angeschlossen und wieder alles verkabelt.

Wollte ihn anmachen ging auch soweit, bloß es kam kein Bios piep und die Bildschirme waren schwarz.

So nun hab ich im internet ein bischen rumgestöbert und hab diverse sachen getestet:

Ram ausstecken : Piept 3x 

Grafikkarte ausstecken. Piep überhaupt nicht.

So jetzt fürchte ich, ich habe beim einbau der Wasserkühlung das Mainboard geschrottet 


Was würdet ihr sagen ?


Grüße


----------



## Kotor (5. Juli 2012)

HI,

Hast vlt. eine Onboard Grafik auf deinem Mainboard ?

Bios reset (Bios Jumper für ein paar sek. entfernen oder Batterie raus und wieder rein)  und Grafikarte raus und schauen ob dann was piepst

Wenn keine Onboard Grafik, dann vlt. eine andere Grafikkarte ausprobieren.

Wenn du die RAM rausnimmst, es noch angeht und 3 mal piepst, schauts ja gar net schlecht aus (obwohl ich den Piepscode für RAM jetzt nicht kenne)
Bei deiner WaKü ist alles in Ordnung ? 
Viel Glück


----------



## Musikfreak (5. Juli 2012)

Hi

Ja hab Onboard Grafikkarte und hab es versucht was du geschrieben hast, leider funktioniert nichts es geht zwar alles an aber kein Bild und kein Piepton

Hat noch jemand eine Idee ?

Grüße


----------



## Kotor (5. Juli 2012)

also ins bios kommst du absolut nicht mehr ... egal in welcher konfiguration ... ? 

alle festplatten die nicht zum start von Windows notwendig sind, abgeschlossen ?
dvd laufwerk abschließen
ram bänke sowie ram module austesten (Ausschließungsverfahren)

versuchs mal mit deiner Minimal - Hardware Konfigurarion (um Windows zu staren) und schau ob etwas funkt (du brauchst nicht mal die Maus !) 

Sonst erzähl vlt. mal mehr von deinem Umbau zur WaKü und erkläre dein System genau ... dann treten die Spezialisten hier ein 

grüße
kotor


----------



## Musikfreak (6. Juli 2012)

Hi

Naja die Bildschirme bzw ein Bildschirm zeigt ja nichts mehr an.

Habe nur eine Festplatte und die ist angeschlossen. Hab schon alles versucht ging bis jetzt alles nicht.

Die Wakü kühlt alles bis auf Festplatte. Also CPU GPU RAM Mainboard mit einem 1080 Radi.


----------



## Westcoast (7. Juli 2012)

es kann einfach sein, dass der waküblock von der grafikkarte zu fest angezogen ist, daher kein bild kommt. vielleicht mal bischen lockern. 
desweiteren wenn wasser auf das mainboard gelangt ist, hat man schnell einen kurzen.


----------



## Musikfreak (7. Juli 2012)

Die Wasserkühlung an der Grafikkarte hab ich noch von meiner ersten Wakü drauf und da ging es.

Wasser ist nicht drauf gekommen da bin ich mir 100% sicher.

Trotzdem danke


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juli 2012)

Bekommst du ein Bild mit der Onboard Graka ?


----------



## Musikfreak (9. Juli 2012)

Von der Onboard Graka bekomm ich auch kein Bild und das Mainboard piep nicht ...

Langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. Juli 2012)

alle kühler abschrauben (wenn graka vorher schon wakü war ... denk ich da isses nicht nötig), trockentest machen, das mobo und cpu laufen auch nen paar sek ohne sich gleich zu überhitzen, wenns dann läuft wieder alles montieren etc...

bei mir hatte der laut hersteller 100% kompatible spawa kühler selbige kurzgeschlossen, das mobo tat gar nix, ich hatte schon alles ausgebaut und die kühler wieder entfernt als ich noch nen letzten trockentest gemacht hatte, einfach nur weil ich nicht glauben konnte das es put is .... und ohne kühler lief alles wieder .....
dann durch montieren der kühler, einer nach dem anderen kurz ne sekunde testen und weiter danach kam ich auf den spawa kühler, einfach etwas teflonband dazwischen und dann liefs


----------

